# Recipe: Mango Sorbet



## Wobbles

Easy - Clean



[FONT=&quot]1/2 cup frozen mango[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1tbsp honey[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Juice from 2 limes[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]Use a hand blender until smooth[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Garnish with a mint leaf

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tangy [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Calories  173[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Carbs - 30g[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fat - 0g[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Protein - 1g[/FONT]
 



Attached Files:







mangopic.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Bevziibubble

Ooh yummy! :munch:


----------

